# Cookbook Holder



## Bigred15 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nothing all that special really. The wife stated that she wanted something to hold up her cookbooks when she is using them. I had some extra white oak stock in the shop, so I threw this together. This was the first project that I ever built with out using fasteners of any kind, just glue. :thumbsup:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks great! I was thinking about making one of these myself.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Big Red, 
Looks good, should fit the bill. The only thing I see that is wrong is your Harley fund jar, it needs to be much bigger.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bigred15 (Dec 22, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Big Red,
> Looks good, should fit the bill. The only thing I see that is wrong is your Harley fund jar, it needs to be much bigger.:laughing:
> Mike Hawkins


Yeah, you're right about that. So instead I use it as a power tool fund.:thumbsup:


----------

